# Bradford White - EF series



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Just got back a quote on a BW HWT. It was something in the range of $7500! 

http://bradfordwhite.com/products2.asp?id=5&product_id=57

Some please explain to me why such a price tag! I really like BW, but this one is a hard one to sell to the contractor. This is the first BW that I am spec. for a larger restaurant and I want to use it. The only issue is the price. 

I looked at some A O Smith HWTs, but I don't see the price changing too much.

How do I sell this HWT to the contractor? What are the _real_ benefits


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Maybe to compete with the 96% thermal effic. of the State Ultra force.
Water needs to be soft. I satisfied the last Texas Roadhouse with a less efficient 399k btu heater.....no problems...plenty of hot water...and Ive heard no complaints on the gas bills. I dont like all the fancy computer board jazz.


----------

